
Trump’s Tax Cut Hasn’t Done Anything for Workers - monsieurpng
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-18/trump-s-tax-cut-hasn-t-done-anything-for-workers
======
Finnucane
"Huge, immediate gains for wealthy shareholders combined with tepid increases
in business investment and decreases in real wages don’t paint a flattering
picture of the tax cut’s impact so far"

That's not a bug, it's a feature: that's basically what the plan was designed
to do.

~~~
sharemywin
but not really how they we're sold.

